# 2 Pigeons need a home Near Chicago



## Lisa11 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello,
I have 2 pigeons that I desperately need to find a new home for. The male is I believe a rock dove or feral pigeon and the female is a Satine I think. They are bonded and I would really like them to stay together. The male came to my house last fall and seemed to have difficulty flying, he has a white zip tie around his leg. After trying to "rehab" him and get him to fly away on his own with no success, I have been caring for him since. I had gotten the female from someone in my area as a buddy for him because I could not find anyone at the time to take him and I didn't want him to be alone. If anyone is interested in taking them and giving them a good home It would be a huge relief. I live in the Chicago area.


----------



## gauriprasad16 (Aug 19, 2013)

Are they friendly? Do they like human attention?
I live near Chicago and am looking for two pet pigeons.


----------



## Lisa11 (Sep 12, 2013)

They don't like to be picked up, but I can grab them if I need to. They don't bite or anything. They live outside in the garage, I built an outdoor area for them so they go in and out as they please. Before when I had more time to spend interacting with them they were more friendly. I'm sure if you worked with them they would become better. The female does lay eggs every few months, I do have fake eggs that I replace them with so I don't have babies so I would give you those as well. I can post pictures of them if you're interested still.
Thanks!


----------



## gauriprasad16 (Aug 19, 2013)

Pictures would be great, thanks.


----------



## gauriprasad16 (Aug 19, 2013)

Also, have they been to the vet? And are you looking for a rehoming fee? If not, it would really help since I would have the funds to get them to the vet this month and make sure everything is okay with them (and also get the zip-tie off if it is still on there). If you think they would warm up to human interaction and eventually become friendly, I am likely interested, although I would like to meet them first. How do you think they would react to pigeon pants?


----------



## Lisa11 (Sep 12, 2013)

Would you be keeping them inside? I don't know how they would adjust to living inside. They definitely love to go outside, and take a bath in the bird bath I have out there for them. They have not been to the vet. I am not looking for any $ for them I just want them to have a good home.

Here is 2 pictures, sorry not the best. There is one with both of them and then a picture of just "Bella" the female sitting on an egg. The other one "Beaker" is a male.


----------

